# Build a "Mini Combine" to thresh your grains



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

http://members.efn.org/~itech/pdf files/Grain thresher plans.pdf

Public domain info to convert a leaf shredder into a mini threshing machine.

If you can not download that, PM me with your email and I will send you the copy. It is only 6 pages, 263kb


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

PM sent. I couldn't get it to open up. I grew some wheat this year and need to find a good way to seperate it. That sound very appealing to me.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

More on the design here

http://sustainableseedsystems.wsu.edu/nicheMarket/smallScaleThreshing.html


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Paul Wheaten of Permies also has this type of design but he also has a video of him using his on youtube with links on the permies forums( a grand place to do some reading and researching as it ties in very nicely with prepping)


----------

